# Do you always carry a flashlight or only at night?



## Shaifnan (Apr 14, 2015)

Here in The Netherlands is now sunny and a beautiful day. This morning is get mine stuff together and was about to leave the house. When I picked up my flashlights (fenix ld02 and pd35) it hit me. I know that a lot of people edc flashlight, so do I. But I started about 2 months ago with the edcing flashlight. 

When it was a lot darker than know during the day. Now I wonder if you adapt your edc flashlight to the daylight. 

I know that edc means every day carry but, are you edcing your flashlight also on a sunny day. If you know your will be outside for the whole day. 

Today I was at he beach from 09.00 until 15.30 and the sun was bright and this had me thinking about my edc. 

It is better to have it and not need it than need it and don't have it. So do you always carry a flashlight even if you going to the beach for a couple of ours on a bright sunny day? 

I hope I make sense.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 14, 2015)

I try to always carry at least one flashlight.


----------



## Grijon (Apr 14, 2015)

I do carry a light everywhere and all the time (within reason - I don't have a light ON me in the shower). There are a number of reasons, but I'll just share the three most basic (for me).

First is that there is darkness everywhere. I use my EDC to shine under my desk at work, in the corners under stairways, in any room that I need more light but didn't turn on the room lights. The preceding examples are true even on the brightest of days; if you're going into a building then it is likely that you will encounter darkness that can hinder your vision.

Another reason is that unless you're walking a short distance, you can't KNOW when you'll be back. What if your vehicle breaks down or is damaged, or what if a road gets blocked by an accident, or what if your plans change (or are changed for you)? You can know that it is going to get dark sooner or later, and you may still be out in it and need some lighting.

There are very real safety issues involved with having a light, but I did survive for some 28 years without a light; what I'm trying to say is that it's simply so much more FUN and CONVENIENT to have a light in the above situations, which is my last point.

So, *I* think you make sense, lol, and I do EDC a light - every day!


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Apr 14, 2015)

I do not EDC a light. I only carry one when I'm out hiking/backpacking on multi-day trips or I'm heading out later in the day and anticipate to need a light. I do have a flashlight I keep in a car, too, so there's usually a flashlight around me. I EDC a few things, but hardly ever a flashlight.


----------



## Bedlam (Apr 14, 2015)

Grijon said:


> There are very real safety issues involved with having a light, but I did survive for some 28 years without a light; what I'm trying to say is that it's simply so much more FUN and CONVENIENT to have a light in the above situations, which is my last point.


I've gravitated towards carrying a light everywhere, only because the few times I go out without it I always need to bloody need one! Most of my use is stupid things in the daytime, but really it's fun using it to go in the garage or to light up the pantry at 1pm. 

The fun aspect though is what keeps me looking for another light even though realistically I don't need 3 of the 4 18650 runners I have now, or that _other_ AA, or to _maybe be _branching out and carrying one powered by a CR123 even though they're crazy expensive here. 

Would I carry one if I didn't enjoy doing it? Nope. I'd do what most other people do, and cope without it (probably by installing buggy flashlight apps on my phone, or borrowing from a friend haha).


----------



## Rossymeister (Apr 14, 2015)

I always have my flashlight with me. You never know when the weather could take a turn for the worse..


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 14, 2015)

I always EDC my Microstream and the Tube on my keychain. There have been too many times when the available light just wasn't sufficient for what I needed to not EDC. One example is a dropped small part like a screw or a medicine bottle cap. They can sometimes be hard to see, and one sure way to find them is to shine a light horizontally across the floor from an inch or two up, and watch for the shadow. Works every time.

When I am pretty sure I will be out near or after sunset I will snap my G2 for 6P in its holster onto my belt. I will also carry a larger light if I am going out and it looks like it could storm. It is surprising how dark even a Walmart with all those skylights can get during a thunderstorm. Then if the power goes off as well, I gonna be a hero!


----------



## besafe2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Always have a light on me.


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 14, 2015)

If I'm awake, I have a light on me. When I am asleep, I have 3 within reach.


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2015)

I am not up to a lot of you guys edc standards,if during winter i always have an edc in my coat.........

Camping,i take one with me in my combats for example

To the beach,simply no,imo no point as i dont stay till dark,i have my car close by with lights in it and many back at the caravan or tent.

But i will add no matter the weather,no matter what i wear(nope no dresses here unless saturday night:nana i always ALWAYS have my keys with me,of which i always have a light,be it an eo5ss,dqg spy/hobi/fairy. Work wise i carry and have right now the lumintop tool on my work keys(always with at least 1 light on me) and many in my tool box or plano bag,of which is always within arms reach.
Pic a few year old,little different now regarding organisation and content in top(may get some new pics :laughing:



3 draw down and 4th have many lights,only 3 in top draw at present :laughing:
Top draw -right now(old pic shown) pd35 2014/e25 burst/lenser p3/k2
2nd draw-Thrunite t10s with 14500
3rd draw-Olight sr51/Lenser T7.2/chargers and spare cells(eneloops x2/pany 3400x2/LG 4.35x2/14500 x1) sp1 charger soon to be the vc4 to suit all chemistry.
4th draw-Lenser p17 with lots of spare alki cells the 

Probably a couple missed/forgot tbh,all off top of head,should have a Klarus P1A but lost and found by work colleague,told him to keep it after it being lost for a few month. If me i would have asked/handed in at security:shakehead


----------



## sandalian (Apr 14, 2015)

I always carry at least two flashlight, one flashlight on my belt and another one in the bag.
I also carry spare batteries.

If going out in the night, I mostly carry more flashlights in my bags.

Just like what Grijon mentioned above, darkness may come at any time.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 14, 2015)

Always..at least one. Has been an HDS for awhile but it used to be a ET D25a for a LONG time.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 14, 2015)

Given how small a capable light can be (Fenix E01, Mag Lite Solitaire LED, Quantum DD, Nitecore Tube, Fenix E05, Quark Mini, Spy DQG), there are only a few situations where you can't possibly carry any flashlights. These flashlights range in cost from about $8 to $50, with 5-50 lumens output, and run for 1-8 hours.

At work I have a Jetbeam RRT-01 on my belt. It's great for seeing ALL of the stuff under or inside a machine. It's thumb-sized and rides nicely beside the work phone - Free space.

For a very long hike, I might pare down to a headlamp and a handlight with a spare. But unless I were swimming without even pockety swim shorts, I would carry a flashlight (On the car key ring).


----------



## 1DaveN (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a very small UST "Moonforce Titanium" light attached to my keys so it's always with me - I think it cost about $6 (and there's no titanium anywhere near it). It's rated at 20 lumens, with purplish light - it's for the unexpected rather than for regular use. I keep a Mag 2xAA with lithium primaries in my car, and all my bags have Fenix E01s in them. Then when travelling or in any situation where I expect to need a light, I bring along something bigger and better, usually an E25 or PD35.

By the way, I got the UST because people said the highly rated Streamlight keychain lights come on in your pocket, and tend to be dead when you need them. That UST isn't a light I show off to my friends, but it's reliable, apparently indestructible, and there when I need it.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Always have a light on me or with me. Sun or no sun.


----------



## Fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, but only because the cargo trousers I wear all the time (including at work) have my torch pouch (with either Nitecore P12 or Lenser T7M inside) attached to the belt. It would be more hassle to remove the belt pouch and have to remember to put it back on at night than it is to keep it permanently attached. Very occasionally, I'll be scheduled to work a day at work, and end up being asked to work a few hours more - which will take me in to darkness hours - so it's a good job I kept the torch on me all the time.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd like to, but don't.

With dress pants, even a tiny flashlight in the pocket is annoying. Eventually it leaves a wear mark on the fabric from abrasion due to leaning on things to setting stuff on my lap. Clipping it on the pocket also wears and just looks bad.

With jeans, I just find it annoying - even a small SC52 pokes me in the hip when sitting or bending to put on shoes or whatever. They're not even tight jeans, but not crazy loose either.

In the summer I find cargo shorts to be OK, so I sometimes carry one then.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 14, 2015)

I always have a light in my pocket (V11R/D25C Ti.) and a coin cell light on my key ring.

Chris


----------



## Chay (Apr 14, 2015)

Always have at least one light on me at all times, even though it might be sunny outside, still useful in buildings


----------



## blackbalsam (Apr 14, 2015)

Always on my Diabetic necklace (Drake) and 1 in my pocket (varies)


----------



## desmobob (Apr 14, 2015)

I think I find as many uses in the daytime for my little Fenix EO1 EDC as I do at night....

I don't carry one until I get home from work, but when I'm not at work, I always have at least a small light on me.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## savumaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Std carry- Falkniven U2 attached to a Fenix E15- you just never know when you need one or both during the day. Been that way for a loooong time.


----------



## Eskimojo (Apr 14, 2015)

At work I have a Sunwayman v10r, in one pocket, Olight T20 in my sleeve pocket and a Thrunite Scorpion in my belt. (And a Thrunite Scorpion V2 in my jacket). I work everyday of the week and is on call 24/7. Only off 5 weeks a year when I leave town. 
Hate being without a light. 
On vacations I bring a Thrunite Scorpion in my bag and an Olight T20 for my jacket and the Sunwayman in my pocket.


----------



## blah9 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, I almost always have a Fenix PD35vn triple XPL on my belt and a Fenix LD01 on the other side of my belt along with a Leatherman Surge and a bit kit. However, I do have to admit that I have been to the beach without the light and Leatherman. I would leave it in the car though so it's not too far. But for almost all practical situations I have a light, especially when entering stores during the day. I have been inside a store once or twice when the power went out and it would not be fun without having some extra light.


----------



## UnderPar (Apr 14, 2015)

I always carry a flashlight with me be it day or night. My ZL SC62w, Quark QTA and Eagletac D25A Clicky are my constant companions.


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 14, 2015)

Always, Rain, or shine, without fail.

Quantum DD or D2 around my neck, Always! 

Brass fairy on my Keyring. 

And my primary edc in my right front pocket. Depending on time of day,
where I'm traveling to, length of duration, determines which primary light I choose to carry. 
And whether I bring spare cells or not. 


An example scenario would be CAMPING AND HIKING for one night out. 
One HDS light, with two spare cells. And one Zebralight H30 W/two spare cells. 
And chances are the spare cells won't even get touched. But are there in CASE!


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 14, 2015)

I have at least one when I leave the house. I may plan to be home before dark or have light in every space i need to look but my plans don't always work out the way I want them to.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 14, 2015)

I carry a light with me all the time. Even though it's dark no more than 2 hours a night during the summer I carry my TN12. I often find use for it even indoors. In my bag I also carry Olight M22, Armytek Wizard and a spare cell, but TN12 is the one that gets carried in my pocket.


----------



## trubltmols (Apr 15, 2015)

Always have a light on me when I leave home. It all started as a teen about 30 yrs ago, me and my folks were in our favorite seafood restaurant enjoying lunch, boom! Lights go out, here we sit in absolutely black bldg withnot a flashlight to be found. I started carrying a small 2 AA mag lite immediately thereafter. Been that way since, although my taste in lights has gotten much better


----------



## LeafSamurai (Apr 15, 2015)

I carry my light all the time now, even when it's sunny outside and I know I will be mostly outside. After I start carrying my PD35 around, I find that it is very helpful in situations that I never knew I would need a light lol. It makes you think about the times before you start EDCing a light and how much you need it in certain situations but not have one available.


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 15, 2015)

Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!


----------



## rustneversleeps (Apr 15, 2015)

i used to years ago,now i usually use the flashlight app on my phone, so in a way i guess i still do


----------



## Launch Mini (Apr 15, 2015)

One at all times.
Often during the day, depending on circumstances, it is usually a small light ( Sapphire). Then as it gets darker, or if I know I will be away until dark, the light gets larger.
There is also one on every keychain I use.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Apr 15, 2015)

Always have two, one main light and my back up solitare. Depending on specific plans my main is either an Eagletac D25A2, Fenix tk45, Fenix Tk41, Nitecore EA4 or Eagletac Sx25l2t. Never now when it will go dark or how late I maybe out.


----------



## mourkon (Apr 15, 2015)

I always carry at least one flashlight. (with my key's)


----------



## Bravo30 (Apr 15, 2015)

i carry a light on my key ring (fenix AAA) and then a ZL sc62 in my pocket. i keep a charger in the van as well as spare batteries. i buy/sell antiques as well as do clean outs so im in the dark a lot literally and figuratively


----------



## Kalpn (Apr 15, 2015)

I carry 2 edc, regardless of sun or not. This is even if I will be going out and returning during the day. If I carry my bag, there will be additional 3 more....


----------



## Billy Ram (Apr 15, 2015)

When I leave my house I'll have two things with me and one will be a light.
Billy


----------



## GearHunter (Apr 15, 2015)

If I have pants/shorts/pjs on there is a light in my pocket.


----------



## timsatx (Apr 16, 2015)

I always do now. I never did before, but for the longest time it was also somewhat impractical and incandescents never did do it for me. It started when I was watching the Nutnfancy videos. I first bought a Streamlight Stylus Pro. Eventually I lost it as it didn't stay clipped to my pocket very well. Next I went with the 47's Mini 123 and then the Mini QPL. I just bought, and am carrying the Thrunite TN12 and I also have on me the Mini 123. Right now I am just checking the TN12 out for carry to decide if I want to carry it on me or just with me in my backpack. It really isn't too bad for pocket carry. Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## mhanlen (Apr 16, 2015)

I carry one everyday because I work indoors and actually use it.


----------



## smokinbasser (Apr 16, 2015)

I carry one light in my pants pocket all the time and have two hung from lanyards on my walker all the time it could be dark.


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 16, 2015)

D6859 said:


> I carry a light with me all the time. Even though it's dark no more than 2 hours a night during the summer I carry my TN12. I often find use for it even indoors. In my bag I also carry Olight M22, Armytek Wizard and a spare cell, but TN12 is the one that gets carried in my pocket.



I don't like these bright summer nights in our beloved country but I too keep a light or two on me even on the brightest days 😊


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 16, 2015)

I always carry at least an 1XAAA light, usually an ld02.
Today it happens to be an E05.
If I'm going out and it's dark or I'm going to do something and I know that I will need a light then I also bring a brighter light like a 18650, cr123 or AA light.

I also have a few lights stuffed away in bags and car.






markr6 said:


> With jeans, I just find it annoying - even a small SC52 pokes me in the hip when sitting or bending to put on shoes or whatever. They're not even tight jeans, but not crazy loose either.



I agree with you about the sc52 size.
It's great in my jacket pocket but feels huge in my jeans pocket.
Try a small 1XAAA if you haven't done it yet.


----------



## MMD (Apr 16, 2015)

I always carry at least one. Like others have said you never know when your plans will change or when the unexpected will happen. Once you get used to carrying some crap you don't even notice it. The exception would be if I was at the beach, swimming or doing something active that carrying anything would inhibit movement/enjoyment. In the case of not carrying one I would have one close by.


----------



## Tacti'cool' (Apr 16, 2015)

I always have three. A primary (surefire, mcgizmo, etc), a AAA light on the keychain (sapphire), and one around my neck (ottavino). I commonly work underground and when the lights go off there is zero ambient light. No flashlight = very screwed.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 17, 2015)

I always EDC a flashlight. Most of the time, I EDC two lights - my SC52w and a Fenix E05ss on my keychain. If I think I might need more light, I will take my SC62w instead. And if I forget the SC52w, I at least still have the E05ss. Somwhy do I carry a light, even in summer? For one, I don't just call it a day when the sun goes down. But also, as others have said, you never know what might happen. As an example, some years back, my brother went on a hike several years back up Freel Peak near Tahoe. He actually glt pretty close to the top (and it's NOT an insignificant hike). But he couldn't summit. He had to turn back early because it was going to be dark soon. He didn't have a flashlight. The LAST thing I want to do is abort a hike due to lack of lighting. And if I EDC a light (or two), I will ALWAYS be able to finish a hike after the sun goes down.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Apr 17, 2015)

All the time. SWM V11R.


----------



## mbw_151 (Apr 18, 2015)

The darkest places I've ever been are big indoor/underground construction sites when the temporary power gets cut. I always carry a light. It may only be a Photon Freedom, but when it's really dark any light is better than no light. I make an exception for swimming, but I don't do cave diving so it's very unlikely that I'll need a light.


----------



## Berneck1 (Apr 18, 2015)

These days there are so many options in a light that there is really no reason for anyone not to have a light on them at all times. I have an Eagletac D25a on me at ALL times. It comes in handy more times than I can count. I usually have an additional light on me as well, like a Thrunite Ti3 or Eagletac T25C2. It all depends on what I'm wearing to accommodate an additional light. 

Some people consider a mobile phone LED their primary EDC. I personally would not, because if an emergency situation arises the last thing you want to be doing is draining your phone battery. That said, I don't think there is any shame in using your phone LED if you need a quick bit of light.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## FrankFlash (Apr 18, 2015)

I think the last few years I did not leave home once without at least one edc light on me. It's just so useful! And a lot of friends and colleagues lough at me because of this but so often they come to me to borrow one of my edc torches;-)


----------



## Berneck1 (Apr 18, 2015)

FrankFlash said:


> I think the last few years I did not leave home once without at least one edc light on me. It's just so useful! And a lot of friends and colleagues lough at me because of this but so often they come to me to borrow one of my edc torches;-)



Yup, I get that all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 18, 2015)

All the time.Either my HDS Rotary 250 or my Peak Eiger HiCRI brass.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 19, 2015)

Berneck1 said:


> Some people consider a mobile phone LED their primary EDC. I personally would not, because if an emergency situation arises the last thing you want to be doing is draining your phone battery. That said, I don't think there is any shame in using your phone LED if you need a quick bit of light.



One of the big problems with a flashlight app is that the light is VERY inefficient. My iPhone 5, for instance, can put out maybe around 35-40 lumens, but can only do so for around an hour (or so). This is pretty deplorable, especially when you consider that an SC52w can put out 50 lumens for around 7.5 hours with a lower capacity battery. Granted, the phone has to run alot more than just a light when you use this app. But it's not like you can just shut all this other stuff off if you only want to use the light.


----------



## jorn (Apr 19, 2015)

I live above the arctic circle, and very soon the sun will hang up in the sky 24h a day. I still wear my edc, but swap it for a brighter one. In winter, it's always dark. no sun... Then im ok with my dim tain p0. But when the summer comes, i need something brighter. Usually my maratac cu with a 10440. The reason is simple. If i try to check something under my car, a dim light wont help in daylight.


----------



## Berneck1 (Apr 19, 2015)

StorminMatt said:


> One of the big problems with a flashlight app is that the light is VERY inefficient. My iPhone 5, for instance, can put out maybe around 35-40 lumens, but can only do so for around an hour (or so). This is pretty deplorable, especially when you consider that an SC52w can put out 50 lumens for around 7.5 hours with a lower capacity battery. Granted, the phone has to run alot more than just a light when you use this app. But it's not like you can just shut all this other stuff off if you only want to use the light.



Agreed. It's not designed for that. It's just a small accessory as it relates to the phone. That's why I think it's fine for a quick look under your desk at work or something, but really shouldn't be used with any regularity. That's why everybody should carry a primary light source...




Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Berneck1 (Apr 19, 2015)

jorn said:


> I live above the arctic circle, and very soon the sun will hang up in the sky 24h a day. I still wear my edc, but swap it for a brighter one. In winter, it's always dark. no sun... Then im ok with my dim tain p0. But when the summer comes, i need something brighter. Usually my maratac cu with a 10440. The reason is simple. If i try to check something under my car, a dim light wont help in daylight.



Funny, I have a totally different situation living in NYC, but also get a brighter light for similar situation. Because the city is brighter at night than any rural area, shadowy areas automatically become more difficult to see into. I need a much brighter light to cut through the noise of the other lights to clearly see.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## G. Scott H. (Apr 19, 2015)

I always have a folding knife and a flashlight clipped inside my pants pocket, 24/7. I work at night and use both frequently in that context, but they have also both come in handy at many other times, as well.


----------



## Qooo (Apr 19, 2015)

Usually just a penlight but if I'm going for a walk I usually carry one. Does it count as "carrying" if there are multiple lights I keep at places I frequent? (Several in each room, several in the car, at work. Stuffed in a few locations outside.)


----------



## Rider57 (Apr 20, 2015)

I do remodeling type construction and as of late ive started edc'ing, before that i used the flashlight app. Bright enough but not practical. Now i carry an sk68 on a 14500, very bright very useful i use it atleast twice daily. I can definitely seewhy an edc light would benifit people in such profesions that require extra lighting. As for office workers i dont understand why they edc one. To me its a tool i must use daily, most storys ive heard they carry one in case the lights go out. And to me a once in every 2 years scenario doesnt constitute an every day carry light, for 2 mins of use in an emergency a cell phone or match will do fine

Ever since i started carrying i have noticed i use my light insituations where it isnt really needed but its def better to have. Where in the past id just squint and that would get the job done fine so i def see where the whole "now that i carry one icant see me going with out it" mentality comesfrom but still dont understand why some people carry one let alone 2-3


----------



## funkychateau (Apr 20, 2015)

I clip my Fenix LD01 or my Zebra SC52 to my pocket when I leave the house. Why not?


----------



## chrisbfu (Apr 20, 2015)

I always have a torch on me. It's usually my Zebralight H52 or a Ld12.


----------



## bottlecap (Apr 20, 2015)

I always carry at least one light with me. Due to a work schedule that can vary by several hours each day you never know when you can still be out and it gets dark


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 20, 2015)

Just about 24/365.


----------



## BennyBoomBox (Apr 21, 2015)

Always have my E05 on my belt love that little light.


----------



## FrankFlash (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't leave home without a torch with me the last few years. Independent whether it's day or night time. You'll never know when you will be back home. And even at day time a flashlight can be so useful. Being in South Africa it's normal to have power failures all the time. I had it twice recently being in a mall when the lights went off and it got completely dark. 
Regards Frank


----------



## LedTed (Apr 21, 2015)

I always have a NiteCore D11 V2 either on my person or at an arm's reach away.


----------



## Wolfmanjack (Apr 21, 2015)

I always carry a flashlight with me where ever I go. you never know when you need light. For instance; those dark romantic restaurants the women like. I just whip out my light so I can read the menu and assist others as well. smile and wave boys... 
seriously you never know when you need to see in a dark spot or when a place will lose electric so I feel covered by having a light on me.


----------



## LeBossu (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll be another heretic here, since I hardly EDC anything and prefer the minimalist approach.
On a normal day, this means I would have home and car keys, papers, credit card, a lighter, and that's all... I'll only take a light if there's a great possibility I will need one. I mean, I don't even take my phone with me everytime I go out! (but I should)
I do enjoy nice knives and lights though, because when I use them, I like the extra "feel" they provide.


----------



## DBCstm (Apr 23, 2015)

Every day, all the time. I've been wearing my Texas Poker by Photon Fanatic for 2 years on a Ti curb chain. The tiny little 10440 light is now capable of over 1000 lumens out the front. With 7 modes and a reversing interface that steps into a hidden loop for strobe and battery check, it's a very capable little twisty.

Also have 2 MBI HF on my keychain, one in Ti with a handmade Ti reflector and the other in Cu with the Nichia 219.

And I've also been carrying my Eagle Eye X6 Quad at 4578 lumens out the front since I built it a few months ago. With it's SS belt clip it easily rides in my front pocket. Sometimes I have an EagTac on my belt, or a triple Nichia 219 a friend in Australia made for me in it's custom made Kydex holster.

Always have a spare 10440 for the Texas Poker, usually have spares for whatever else I'm carrying, depending on situations.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, I will have to talk to Fred about that.

Bill


----------



## ftc159 (Apr 24, 2015)

Always. I tend to wander off quite a bit. Sometimes to explore dark places such as old buildings or caves. 

More than once I've headed out in the morning to go to town or such and ended up in the middle of the woods until well after dark.


----------



## blah9 (Apr 24, 2015)

Even when giving a conference presentation yesterday I had the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL clipped to my pocket. Since we were in a room with no Windows that potentially could have been very useful, although it remained unused yesterday.


----------



## CreepyThinMan (Apr 24, 2015)

My AAA keychain light always goes with me and my keys whenever I leave the house, doesn't matter if its in the middle of the day in summer.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 26, 2015)

I always carry at least one, lately my V11r nw, and when I have my car keys I have an E01.

in my bag I have a headlamp and a bigger (18650) light

at work- (EMS) I carry at least 3 lights day or night.


----------



## 7eleven (Apr 28, 2015)

I always carry a flashlight with me...usually my Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2.


----------



## masterP (May 7, 2015)

I don't but I would if I could decide on one.....after reading about PWM made me wonder what lights have PWM and which ones don't.

I'm assuming most will since a pocket light will be a cheaper light and will have PWM. before reading about PWM I had no idea what it was....people were saying they get dizzy or nauseous looking at PWM lights.

I haven't played with enough lights to notice any difference

I was thinking about the Foursevens mini 123 or the Fenix E15 since I have a couple of lights that all use CR123 batteries

but then I read about some people getting dizzy reading with some of these small lights and that put me off. have to learn more about PMW first and what lights use it


----------



## DHart (May 7, 2015)

I always carry a pocket flashlight clipped into my left front pocket. And the right front pocket always as an ample knife clipped into it. Both are used ALL the time, because they are always right there when the opportunity arises! Pistol is always along for the ride when I leave the house.

These days, the light is a D25A with a li-ion cell. Awesome light. And I use it just as much during the day, as at night. 

Just today, in mid-afternoon, walking outside in the Arizona desert, I pulled out the trusty D25A and used it to peer into the small, shrouded opening of a Cactus Wren nest.

When you carry a light with you all the time, it's amazing how often you find a need for it - even in broad daylight! These opportunities to "see better with more light" have happened time and time again, more often during the day than at night!, since I've been carrying a light at all times. Many dimly lit spaces present themselves in the day as well as the night and having a great light always at the ready has been a blessing for me.


----------



## karbon007 (May 10, 2015)

I always carry a copper AAA


----------



## Phlogiston (May 13, 2015)

If I'm awake, I always have a Fenix LD02 on my belt. 

If I'm out and about, I'll have at least a Fenix E05 on my keyring to add to that (soon to be upgraded to an E05 2014). I usually have my backpack as well, which means I'll have my Sunwayman V20A plus whatever backup lights I happen to have in there. 

The only time I don't have a light on me is when I'm sleeping, but even then, there'll be a V20A under the pillow. 

Even in high summer, there are just too many times when I need a bit of extra light to peer under a desk or into the back of a cupboard. The emergency preparedness aspect is a nice bonus, too


----------



## MidnightDistortions (May 14, 2015)

I like the saying, i'd rather carry a light and not need it than to not have one and need it. Even in broad daylight there are places where the sun doesn't shine so it would be ideal to carry a flashlight around with you no matter what. That and not everyone does carry a light with them. As for the cellphone app for lighting, the only problem i really see with that is you have to go into the phone to turn the light on which for me anyway takes longer than pulling out a light and twisting/hitting the button. Having the cellphone light is good for when you need to swap out batteries in your main light.


----------



## mourkon (May 14, 2015)

My aaa keychain light always goes with me and my keys.


----------



## AVService (May 14, 2015)

Only when I am wearing pants.


----------



## Xaios (May 14, 2015)

I only carry a flashlight if I'm going out at night or going somewhere where I know it will be needed or useful. For unexpected situations where light becomes necessary, the flashbulb LED on my cell phone, in conjunction with a flashlight app, is typically sufficient.


----------



## Dingle1911 (May 18, 2015)

I always have at least one flashlight on me. Most of the time I have more than one. I don't use them all everyday, but I still enjoy having them and I also enjoy the usefulness of a flashlight when I need one or when it just makes the task I am performing easier because I have better light. I also have a bit of cash with me which is rarely spent, but it is nice when you find that tasty restaurant that doesn't accept credit cards.


----------



## MrJino (May 18, 2015)

I never carry a flashlight on me, unless I'm planning to do night hiking walking or whatever.

However there's always a flashlight nearby, home car work edc bag..

Soon I'll have a keychain light though, so I suppose that'll count.


----------



## H.J.M. (May 18, 2015)

If I have clothes on, I have a light in my pocket. If I go out I have two or more. Common carry is the surefire e2l aa outdoorsman with a diffuser in my pocket, a mag solitaire led as backup/lender. I'll switch up the back up from time to time but prefer the mag for lending purposes. It's dark all the time somewhere.


----------



## Batou00159 (May 18, 2015)

Always with a small one round my neck on some Small gauge chain


----------



## aginthelaw (May 18, 2015)

I've been edc'ing a flashlight since 1981 when I joined the coast guard. I was at the hospital visiting my mother last week and just as I stepped off the elevator to her floor, the power went out. 10th floor. I had my kids hit the wall because a flood of medical personnel started running towards us down the hall, because of a patient on a ventilator. I pulled my eagleeye x6 out my pocket to light up the hallway until the emergency generator kicked in. I offered the nurses aide my light since it was an overcast day and it was pretty dim but everyone was pulling out their personal maglites so she declined. 5 mins later, full power kicked in again, so that reinforces me carrying a flashlight at all times. can you imagine being stuck on the elevator or having to walk down 10 flights of stairs in the dark...with 2 kids?


----------



## JasonJ (May 19, 2015)

Always, everyday, period. I will have one clipped into my pocket.. at least one more within reach, such as in a coat pocket (usually more powerful and larger cell-equipped than my carry light), and typically one more backup backup light in my backpack I haul around.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 21, 2015)

knife, light and whenever possible gun. For EDC it's usually something small like a Preon 1xAAA. I don't wait for dark as that will come soon enough.


----------



## MrJino (May 21, 2015)

Now that I have a keychain light, YUP! I always carry one


----------



## Loki1 (May 21, 2015)

I carry one all day everyday. Never know when it will come in handy.


----------



## jumpstat (May 21, 2015)

All the time. In a belt pouch 24/7.


----------



## richbuff (May 21, 2015)

Always, at least one; almost always, two. 

MiniMag Led Pro on my belt, at the minimum, such as when I am attending church. Routinely: The MiniMag, and my MMU-X3. 

Before dusk, the SX25L3 replaces the X3. The X3 fits perfectly in the SXs' holster.


----------



## WarRaven (May 22, 2015)

Absolutely, every day.
Nothing special like you some of you guys though, or high end.
4/7 Mini MA bottom front left pocket.
Pelican 1910 bottom front right pocket.
Also a penlight that clips to front left or angled in rear left pocket. Lost my Preon2 in snowstorm late last year, replaced with Pelican 1920 now for this spot/role.
Used to belt carry LD12 or S10A but have given that belt space up for my Leatherman that has been bumped from pocket carry. Found these AA lights too cumbersome for pocket carry with my other EDC, so I went smaller.(Sure beats packing some of the larger lights I use to carry)
Keychains, house, car an truck all have them prince tec clip on lights as well. I only mention them as they are part of my edc too. And might be replaced by Solitaires very soon.

TLDR, Yup usually two to three.


----------



## Berneck1 (May 22, 2015)

100% of the time I have one on me, the Eagletac D25a. 90/95% of the time I have a secondary light on my keychain, currently a Maratac Copper AAA. I don't always leave the house with my keys. Probably 70% of the time I'll have either a 2xAA or 18650 light with me, but it depends on what I'm wearing and whether I can comfortably carry it without noticing. Usually, when I'm wearing a jacket of some kind. Essentially in the winter I always have all three.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 24, 2015)

I typically go to work a few hours before dark so I have been EDC a light for the last few years. A surefire EB1, E1D, or E1B. The last year I have added a nitecore p12, sometimes the fury with the ti clip.... Point is when I had to go into work and be out of there before dark last week, I neglected grabbing my lights....mistake. I ended up staying later and reached for my SF backup but it wasn't there. Luckily I had the SF titan aaa on my keys. Lesson learned.


----------



## Lachiepower0402 (May 27, 2015)

I always carry incase I encounter darknes or someone trying to mug me, where I just blind them and run the opposite direction 

I EDC a Thrunite 2CV2 with at least one spare 18650 and a modded 2AA Mini Mag. Both holstered.


----------



## Timothybil (May 27, 2015)

I used to work at a senior health care facility. During the winter the possibility always existed that I might not be able to make it home after work and back again the next day due to a major snow fall/storm. More than once I stayed overnight and used an empty bed to sleep in. I always had a go bag in the car with a change of clothes and whatever else I needed to stay over. Also, even though we had a standby generator in case of power failure, I always had an extra light in the go bag and in the car, along with my EDC. We tested the generator under load for several hours each month, but to the best of my knowledge it was never tested in a real fail-over situation, where everyone had to operate under reduced lighting and dead outlets situations, since the generator was only sized for critical loads. So I was always prepared to do my Boy Scout thing.


----------



## PhotonPhreak (May 27, 2015)

I always EDC a Stylus Pro during daylight hours. My light bulb aisle at work is ironically very dark, need it to see the numbers. I keep a Sunwayman in my go-bag in the truck in case.


----------



## rotncore (May 27, 2015)

I carry a Nitecore Tube on on my keyring with my housekeys, so always with me if I'm out. In my work bag I have a 4Sevens Preon 2 that also doubles as a carrier for my spare AAA's for my wireless mouse/presenter. I also have a Fenix E15 tucked away in a pocket organizer as a dedicated emergency light with my multitool, bit kits, and some duct tape. There's also an ArmyTek A1 in my bag, a spare charged AA Eneloop, and 4 lithium AAs.


----------



## Kevin Lee (May 28, 2015)

I think it is necessary to EDC something, but I don't EDC anything now. Could you tell me your EDC standards? Thanks a lot


----------



## richbuff (May 28, 2015)

Kevin Lee said:


> I think it is necessary to EDC something, but I don't EDC anything now. Could you tell me your EDC standards? Thanks a lot


EDC, for me, is big enough to be powerful enough, and small enough to carry on my hip and not bang into door jambs. That, for me, equates to the Eagletach SX25L3. 

The MX25L3 does more, but is also larger in bezel diameter, and lights that size bang into door jambs a little to often when I wear them on my hip. :welcome:


----------



## radiopej (May 28, 2015)

I always have a couple. Ignoring dark spots within buildings and power outages, I never know what time I'll get home. It's going to get dark every day.


----------



## MBentz (May 28, 2015)

I actually use my EDC more during the day than at night. Go figure.


----------



## eh4 (Jun 3, 2015)

It's easier to just carry the same stuff all the time rather than repeatedly adjusting kit, but not carry to much stuff either, I guess that's where purses and overnight bags come in. 

A pocket knife, a little flashlight, a lighter and some string, that's easy. 
Some people's wallets take up more space than those things.


----------



## FREI (Jun 4, 2015)

I always carry a light in my pocket and one on my keychain. The same with a knive.


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Jun 4, 2015)

Always in my pants pockets: LD02 or LD09 or LD22 depending dress / time of day
(+ handkerchief, Bic, SAK or folder, phone)

Always on my keys: Inova Microlight

Always in my EDC bag: TK22 or Viking v3, E01, small Dynamo light and Petzl E-lite
(+ 2x AA, 2x AAA, 1x 18650)

Too much??

Thomas


----------



## easymac314 (Jun 4, 2015)

Every day without fail. Never leave home without:

Old and cheap Coast light 3xAAA next to wallet 

CRKT Drifter, front right pocket

Lighter in 5th pocket.


----------



## kenshin (Jun 4, 2015)

I always carry my innova (first gen 2 cr123 80 lumens flashlight), but since I'm "catching up" to the more modern lights now I carry the klarus mix7 AL, it doesn't matter if day or night. I've learnd that because of my work. CSI INVESTIGATOR.

just ordered an tn12 2014 for work, still searching for a few others that I like. as always looks and way it functions is important.


----------



## D3ADLY (Jun 7, 2015)

I started edc'ing a flashlight earlier this year. Maybe late last year, can't remember. I realized, for years and years, I've always had a cell phone flashlight app I'd been using. Usually as much as multiple times a day. It'd be rare if I didn't use it at least a couple days out of the week. I noticed some people I know would usually have a flashlight cell phone app as well. That told me that many people are in need of lighting at least enough to make them want to install a light app on their phone. 

So I decided to upgrade to some real torches and caught the bug. I edc a flashlight with me on my belt everyday. No matter where I'm going. Usually I'll have one on me even if I'm at home all day. I bought my girlfriend a nice flashlight, and even she uses it quite often. She carries it in her purse. They've come in handy many times.

I always carry a pocket knife on me as well in my right front pocket. Usually my ZT 0550. I also carry a belt pack with survival gear encase anything crazy happens. I have a means to cover the basic necessities to stay alive.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 7, 2015)

A true flashaholic always carries a light... even on the beach at high noon.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 7, 2015)

RobertM said:


> A true flashaholic always carries a light... even on the beach at high noon.


+2 👍☺
(2=1.)


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jun 12, 2015)

I always have a keychain light on me and have for years (Had an ancient... maglite solitaire... that finally gave up the ghost and gave me an excuse to get a Thrunite Ti3). You never know when you need a bit of extra light, and a dedicated light is far more reliable in my experience than relying on a cell phone light. 
For trips and times when I know I may be out and about at night, or when there will be a lot of people in an enclosed and possibly dark space, I carry my minimag pro LED and have various other small lights.


----------



## uofaengr (Jun 24, 2015)

Went and invested in my first nice light which was a Surefire Lumamax LX2 a few years ago as I started spending much more time in the field than in the office. Carried it everyday for maybe a year, if that long because it was just too bulky for me so I'd tote it in my bag instead. I much prefer to have one on me just as I like a knife on me so last month I impulse bought a Maratac AAA Cu after seeing a pic on Bladeforums. Of course that started my sickness again and now already rotate the Maratac with a ZL SC52w and L3 Illumnations L11C with the L11C getting the vast majority of carry. It's very nice having a nice light on you when you need one.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 24, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Went and invested in my first nice light which was a Surefire Lumamax LX2 a few years ago as I started spending much more time in the field than in the office. Carried it everyday for maybe a year, if that long because it was just too bulky for me so I'd tote it in my bag instead. I much prefer to have one on me just as I like a knife on me so last month I impulse bought a Maratac AAA Cu after seeing a pic on Bladeforums. Of course that started my sickness again and now already rotate the Maratac with a ZL SC52w and L3 Illumnations L11C with the L11C getting the vast majority of carry. It's very nice having a nice light on you when you need one.


Sorry for O/T.
UofA, Alberta U?
Just curious.


----------



## Nvincible (Jun 24, 2015)

Always. Usually a 1 cell like my V11R for home/work. If I go camping I have several (at least 2 two cells) like my TK15 and PD35.
I end up using mine more during the day at work in the warehouse than in the dark but I'm ready either way!


----------



## uofaengr (Jun 24, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Sorry for O/T.
> UofA, Alberta U?
> Just curious.


U. of Alabama


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 24, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> U. of Alabama


Right on thanks, +1.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, day or night.


----------



## BadBulb4U (Jun 26, 2015)

Day and night my original Surefire Backup is with me.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 27, 2015)

My AAA keychain light is with me all the time...so yes.


----------



## Rono8582 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nitecore tube always on mine and wife's keychain, one in work bag , one in each car, and if its bad weather or winter with early night, one more on my person.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## beaconterraone (Jul 31, 2015)

This thread is bordering on a Zombie Thread, but here goes:

A Fenix E15 is always with me (at least wherever my keys are), plus my camera's LED with Humberto's Flashlight app. Just because there's a Sun in the sky doesn't mean it's not dark where you are.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 31, 2015)

I generally have at least 2 on my person with more lights, batteries, and even chargers in my bag. One can almost always use some extra illumination


----------



## nimdabew (Jul 31, 2015)

Always. My PD22UE is so light it rides in any pocket with ease and is bright enough where I don't have to worry about most lighting situations.


----------



## xdayv (Jul 31, 2015)

24/7. Either an E1D or E2D. and/or P1R. +extra batt +charger on edc bag. I might forget to bring my mobile phone, but not a light. :candle:


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 31, 2015)

RWT1405 said:


> Yes, day or night.



+1


----------



## wjv (Aug 4, 2015)

Always. . .

I actually use it a lot during the daytime.

Illuminating: under a desk; trunk of a car; closet; reading a credit card # where the number is printed in dark grey on a black card. . . .

I was just in Ikea last weekend and realized that I was basically inside of a big windowless box. . . If the power went out it could get real dark. I'm sure they have emergency lighting, but who knows how well that would actually work.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2015)

Always


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 4, 2015)

Always here too. An Aeon around my neck, and recently a Malkoff M61 Throw in the daytime.

Bill


----------



## Jash (Aug 4, 2015)

Being well known as a flashaholic amongst my friends, you'd be surprised how many times during daylight hours somebody asks you for some light. Yes, I always have at least two lights within arms reach if I'm awake and not swimming. It's just so easy to have a light stashed in a jacket pocket or a pants pocket and not even notice it until you need it.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2015)

Always (Zebralight H600w)
With the dark I try to have with me at least a headlamp and a flashlight (PD35)


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Even in the shower.


----------



## david57strat (Aug 18, 2015)

I generally EDC these five lights (The L2N way on the Right, isn't usually in my EDC):





Left to Right:



Thrunite T10 (cool white) - 14500 battery 
Thrunite T10 2014 Edition (neutral white) - 14500 battery 
Nitecore EA11 - 14500 IMR 
Solarforce L2P with Sportac Triple Nichia 219 2-mode drop-in - Panasonic NCR18650PF (IMR - 2900 mAh) 
Solarforce L2N with Custom Erik Kress XM-L 7C 5-mode - Panasonic NCR18650PF (IMR - 2900 mAh) - Not usually EDC'd. 
up front: EagleTac P20C Mk II - 17650 EagleTac battery 
 
At work, I generally only on-person carry the P20C in the left front pocket of my pants, and the rest are holstered, in my pack, which I always have, at work. 

Sometimes, I'll rotate others in (Like a Fenix E50, Nitecore P25 and/or CB6, and others, depending on what my needs are, or where I'll be going for the day.

This pretty much supplies me with a huge range of tints from which to choose. 

Tint options are a good thing


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 19, 2015)

I never go anywhere without the Nitecore Tube, last time it used to be Lummi Raw NS but I received the Tube as a gift and it is a very good light, e.g. at a friends apartment, he had called for a contractor to come to take a look at the water tank as the heater was leaking on and through the false ceiling, the contractor climbed up the ladder, whipped out his made in somewere, with some sort of LED light and DIMLY illuminated the tank, I pull out the Tube and from below light up the scene. Moments that we live for eh?

I live in Singapore, one of the most well lit cities in SEA and the Tube is good enough for most situations though what sort of CPFer would I be if I don't carry an EDC, ArmyTek Prime A1 (non Pro)


----------



## stephenk (Aug 19, 2015)

I always now have a keychain flashlight with me, and wonder how I lived without it. Working in IT, it helps finding ports, connections, and sockets underneath dark tables, etc. It is also useful when walking in urban areas at night when a bit of extra light is required.


----------



## DesertNightOwl (Aug 22, 2015)

I usually carry 3, a small pocket light with a clip (t20, micro stream), a keychain light (solitaire was requisitioned by my wife so I'm waiting for my EO5), and a pistol light ( was a tlr3 but I swapped out for a foxfury awl). I used my weapon light as a primary but decided it have away my concealed firearm and started carrying a pocket light.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, I carry three flashlights day and night, and they can go as low as 3 Lumens and as high as 1000 Lumens.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 22, 2015)

Packing for vacation:
Cloths, easy
Wallett, yup
Food, done
But which flashlight(s)?...


----------



## keithallenlaw (Aug 22, 2015)

RWT1405 said:


> Yes, day or night.




this


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 22, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Packing for vacation:
> Cloths, easy
> Wallett, yup
> Food, done
> But which flashlight(s)?...


Lol I went through that myself today. Chose 3....


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 23, 2015)

^^ me too...that the wife saw...but I secretly have 2 others just in case....


----------



## ycwflash10 (Aug 31, 2015)

not truly edc. keep one in the car for unknown case but do not carry it when i left. seems the cellphone light is enough for me


----------



## ScottFree (Sep 1, 2015)

Grijon said:


> I do carry a light everywhere and all the time (within reason - I don't have a light ON me in the shower). There are a number of reasons, but I'll just share the three most basic (for me).
> 
> First is that there is darkness everywhere. I use my EDC to shine under my desk at work, in the corners under stairways, in any room that I need more light but didn't turn on the room lights. The preceding examples are true even on the brightest of days; if you're going into a building then it is likely that you will encounter darkness that can hinder your vision.
> 
> ...



One thing I would add to that list is shopping malls or large department stores, especially ones that occupy three or more levels. Any large department store in a power cut is going to be as dark as hell if the power goes and you are stuck in a shop at the back of the third floor of a three storey mall and the emergency lighting does not come on.


----------



## ScottFree (Sep 1, 2015)

DesertNightOwl said:


> I usually carry 3, a small pocket light with a clip (t20, micro stream), a keychain light (solitaire was requisitioned by my wife so I'm waiting for my EO5), and a pistol light ( was a tlr3 but I swapped out for a foxfury awl). I used my weapon light as a primary but decided it have away my concealed firearm and started carrying a pocket light.



What model is the Sig Sauer?.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 2, 2015)

ScottFree said:


> One thing I would add to that list is shopping malls or large department stores, especially ones that occupy three or more levels. Any large department store in a power cut is going to be as dark as hell if the power goes and you are stuck in a shop at the back of the third floor of a three storey mall and the emergency lighting does not come on.




Absolutely! (Point #1 )


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

ScottFree said:


> One thing I would add to that list is shopping malls or large department stores, especially ones that occupy three or more levels. Any large department store in a power cut is going to be as dark as hell if the power goes and you are stuck in a shop at the back of the third floor of a three storey mall and the emergency lighting does not come on.



Until 30 kids pull out their smartphones  Of course that's not something to rely on, but seems hard to get away from some sort of light nowadays.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 2, 2015)

Hmm, likely hood of them said thirty kids being in the same part of store you are in, next to zero chance is my guess.
Grandma may save some with her phone though. ☺

However, if they were in same part of store, you can be guaranteed them phone flood lights would get pointed into everybody's faces looking for a what to do answer before herding towards a door.

Until a CPF member lights up way with a thousand focused lumens and gives a little payback where needed. 
You know it'll happen, be blinded by others or light your way. 
CPF'rs salute!


----------



## ryukin2000 (Sep 2, 2015)

I carry a light all the time. Except when sleeping and showering as others have said. I am glad I over packed lights for the vacation I'm currently on in Vancouver. Staying at my sister in-laws place and wind and rain has caused the power to go out. Glad I brought my lights. Thousands still without power.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 5, 2015)

^^ day or night my trusty 2AAA mag goes where my laptop goes.




^^ this goes where I go.





^^ and now a Sure Fire that fits in a pants pocket.


----------



## kevin008 (Sep 9, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ day or night my trusty 2AAA mag goes where my laptop goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really nice. and i do that too! always pick up at least one lighting within my laptop bag. and also carry a small edc in my keychain.


----------



## Alex W (Sep 9, 2015)

sure day and night. day for unknown darkness, as the saying *it's better to be prepared than unprepared*.
night for sorts of things, the sun went down early in my area, take one and go for a walk, sometimes shoot a light to help people finding their lost things. not many people around me would carry a light when they go outside. happy to see their surprised eyes when i turn my stuff on.


----------



## noe&poppy (Sep 11, 2015)

Always on my pocket！


----------



## Hacken (Sep 12, 2015)

I carry my flashlight with me 24/7 day or night. You'll never know the situation when you might need it.


----------



## Spade115 (Sep 12, 2015)

I always carry a light usually carried a 5 dollar light due to breaking down at night on occasion on my motorcycle. So they came in handy. Now i carry a surefire g2


----------



## david57strat (Sep 12, 2015)

Pretty much these:




*Left to Right*:



Thrunite T10 - original cool white twisty 
Thrunite T10 2014 Edition - neutral white twisty/clicky 
Nitecore EA11 
EagleTac P20C2 Mk II 
Solarforce L2P host with Sportac triple Nichia 219 2-mode drop-in
Armytek Dobermann XP-L (This is the newest edition, and probably the most powerful semi-compact single 18650 light I own, to date. Great spotter!



)
Nitecore HC50 (in my pack) 
 While _at _work (since I'm not allowed to wear cargo shorts, and can only belt carry one item, which is always my iPhone 5S), I only on-person EDC the P20C2 Mk II (pocket-carried, clipped to my left front pocket), and the rest go in my pack (which I am allowed to have, at arm's reach, thank goodness), along with others (on occasion), like a Fenix E50 (beautiful T6 tint), a Solarforce L2N with a 5-mode XM-L 7C (extremely warm tint), and/or a Nitecore CB6 (XP-G2 R5 tint, and Blue (and secondary/not as powerful Red and Green) emitters, as well - very nice light,that I got on a great sale, a while back.

I also have a large selection of Solarforce hosts with various different tints and user interfaces, so I sometimes also carry a Maxpedition FR-1 Medic bag, which accommodates 6 of those lights, easily. I usually do this only when I have the option of throwing that in a duffel bag or something, along with some of the heavy hitters.

When I have the option of, _both, _pocket/belt carrying on-person lights, and have the pack, I go crazy and pack whatever suits my fancy, based on what my anticipated needs will be - especially when I travel, or even take a trip out of town for the day (to a family member's house, or whatever), just because I can





If you want multiple tint options and other interface options, multiple light carry is a must. It's not for everyone, though - especially not the minimalists out there. I am, most definitely, NOT a minimalist, when it comes to flashlights, or knives lol.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 13, 2015)

I've always been the type of person who moves about rooms in the daylight without turning lights on. I suppose because I work outside. 
Others walk in and flip a light on. 

Well for years I'd be in a situation where I'd be needing a brighter lighting for something and flip on the switch to a room light. Lit up the whole room, but cast an even worse shadow on the area I had needed to see better. But hey, psycologically it did the trick. 
Then I'd go find a flashlight that was usually dim from lack of use and lack of power. 

Not anymore. Now I whip out a nearby pocket sized sunshine and have at it. 

Wife comes home, or boss enters room I'm in...and immediately flip on a light switch saying something like "why have you got it so dark in here?" 
I respond "Thomas Jefferson didn't need a light on, neither do I." 

Wife turns the light back off. 
Boss responds "he's dead, and I do."


----------



## Spade115 (Sep 14, 2015)

Love your Response man, I might have to use it, I prefer to work in the dark as well unless im in the middle of nowhere x.X


----------



## blah9 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm the same here. People walk in and immediately turn on the lights whereas I like the sunlight coming in through the windows. Oh well.

Since I anyways carry a Fenix PD35vn triple XPL it has come in handy a lot lately, even during the daytime. Cleaning out rooms and looking in crawlspaces was made much easier with that light and some others I had with me over the weekend. In particular the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm was very handy to be able to work with both hands.


----------



## besafe2 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hacken said:


> I carry my flashlight with me 24/7 day or night. You'll never know the situation when you might need it.



This.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2015)

I always have at least two lights on me unless I'm walking a block away to get something to eat. Though often, it's closer to 4 or 5. Even in bright daylight, I've found I need a good light.


----------



## PartyPete (Sep 18, 2015)

Sometimes I just like to walk the neighborhood in broad daylight with a flashlight and wave at the neighbors, usually in tactical pajamas.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 18, 2015)

PartyPete said:


> Sometimes I just like to walk the neighborhood in broad daylight with a flashlight and wave at the neighbors, usually in tactical pajamas.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nySkau-deI


----------



## LedTed (Sep 18, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> (REDACTED)Wife comes home, or boss enters room I'm in...and immediately flip on a light switch saying something like "why have you got it so dark in here?"
> I respond "Thomas Jefferson didn't need a light on, neither do I."



+1, I love your response.

I once told my wife that I work with a bunch of cats. No light can be turned off. No door or drawer can be left unopened.


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 18, 2015)

Always.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2015)

LedTed said:


> +1, I love your response.
> 
> I once told my wife that I work with a bunch of cats. No light can be turned off. No door or drawer can be left unopened.



Love it!! Can I use that?



Recently I noticed when somebody says "got a light?" I reach in my pants pocket for my HP1 instead of my shirt pocket for a cigarette lighter.

Yeah, I think Ima flash-a-holic.


----------



## Prepped (Sep 20, 2015)

I have carried a flashlight with me every single day for the past four years, and I'm never going back.
I used to subscribe to a minimalist mindset, but I've since gone the other way a little. You'll usually find me wearing a pair of 5.11 Taclite Pro pants, or shorts. I have my keychain set up in such a way that I can grab it, and it alone and be good to go. I find myself using a flashlight at all times of the day. Try it, and then try to go back.


----------



## LedTed (Sep 20, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Love it!! Can I use that?



Of course. That what this group is for, sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjd2121 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just started carrying a light while riding the RZR in the desert.


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 22, 2015)

Anytime I leave the house I have a Surefire E1d or a Surefire C2 bored with a Nichia triple made by Tana. And while at work I have a 18650 Hound Dog on my belt and the E1d as my backup. I always find a use for my lights during the day.


----------



## Gturetzky (Sep 27, 2015)

I usually at least have a mini with me except when I travel, then
it is in my pack


----------



## London666 (Sep 28, 2015)

This thread needs a poll!


----------



## RickZ (Sep 28, 2015)

I always have my keychain light whenever I leave the house, its main purpose is to help my find my other lights or a light switch in a panic, secondary purpose is a backup light for small things, especially to find my main light when I drop it, or to help see to change batteries in the main light.

Almost everyday I use a flashlight indoors where there are no windows and the light's out, or when getting behind cracks etc. Even during the day flashlights are good for self defense. I usually carry a primary light, one with good flood, and when I know I will be going into the night I carry a more throwy light for outdoor use, this is my secondary light. This is all multiplied when I carry multi tools and things that have lights, as well as having a light on the hook on the inside of my backpack, and when I ride my bike for transportation, that ads the headlight to that-of which I always have a back up light, the secondary, that I put in my pack, so total I can have 3 good strong lights, plus2-3 weak lights to aid when a strong one goes out or when it is too much light etc.


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 10, 2015)

BadBulb4U said:


> Day and night my original Surefire Backup is with me.


Have mine also,,with e2d tail cap..find it hard to replace it,,,clipped to left pocket,,spyderco pm2 right pocket


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ugh I thought this thread died, and I was safe from getting "maneater" stuck in my head every time I see the title.


----------



## Tixx (Oct 10, 2015)

Always have one with me. Either in pocket, around neck, or in the backpack.


----------



## B0rt (Oct 10, 2015)

Carrying only one flashlight? Pretty Alien concept 
I have at least three, sometimes many more (six at the moment), flashlights on me or within 3" of my person 24/7


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 10, 2015)

Always have one on me and a McG Sapphire on my keys.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 11, 2015)

Always.




As well, my work EDC: Malkoff MD2 in a SF V70 holster. 

My off-work EDC: HDS Rotary in AOTH Sharkskin belt holester and 007 TriV-2 in Thor's Hammer custom holster, Eagletac D25CM Titanium on my keys.


----------



## alx21 (Oct 12, 2015)

Always have a Quark Mini Cr2 on my keychain


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 13, 2015)

I always have at least 1 light, 1 knife and my smart phone.


----------



## NeonPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

I used to not carry one if it was daytime. Then I left the house without and didn't get back til later than expected. Could have used a light 3 times that day(can't remember why, but I know I needed one at least 3 times). Ever since, I make sure I have at least one with me. Now I work nights, so it's pretty much 2nd nature to have one with me. I was out for a walk last night and heard a rustle. A quick check with the S10R and found a skunk MUCH closer than I would have liked. Luckily, we both decided parting ways was the best choice!


----------



## LGT (Oct 15, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Ugh I thought this thread died, and I was safe from getting "maneater" stuck in my head every time I see the title.


what, exactly, gets the song stuck in your head?
Is it the opening line "she only comes out at night..." Or am I totally off base here and you have no idea what I'm talking about?

And I do carry at least one light with me at all times, except while showering and sleeping. But I will keep a few lights bedside, on the floor. Used to keep them on the nightstand, but would inevitably knock them to the floor while reaching for them.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 16, 2015)

AAaagh! I was walking at almost midnight last night with my ZL 52d. I clip it to the inside of my belt when not in use. I can't find it this morning, I think I missed the clip and it fell out! 

Good news: There's an updated model so I guess I've no choice but to upgrade. Sc52w L2, here I come!


----------



## markr6 (Oct 16, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> AAaagh! I was walking at almost midnight last night with my ZL 52d. I clip it to the inside of my belt when not in use. I can't find it this morning, I think I missed the clip and it fell out!
> 
> Good news: There's an updated model so I guess I've no choice but to upgrade. Sc52w L2, here I come!



LOL, those are the situations where I _should _be mad, but secretly inside I'm yelling "YES!!!!" to myself. Justification for something else


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 16, 2015)

Heh, exactly Mark. I kept thinking "I've got the SC52d, I don't need to upgrade, no. No. No upgradey."

I kept thinking "I want to upgrade. I want it. WANT."

Life came along and said "You're going to upgrade, just do it and get it over with!"


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 16, 2015)

Bummer! Not much you can do, I guess. Except, that is, enjoy the process of selecting and acquiring a replacement. 

So, in the interim, will you have to be content only carrying 3 flashlights 24/7?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2015)

Shadows never sleep.


----------



## nopeda (Oct 17, 2015)

I always now carry a Meco as a main flashlight and a small single AAA as a backup or in case someone wants to borrow a flashlight, and can't remember a day I never used a flashlight during daylight hours. Also always carry a small adjustable wrench, Schrade multi-tool, small tape measure, razor knife, black and silver sharpy, and a NiteIze headband for the flashlight which again I can't remember a day or maybe night when I didn't use it. With the flashlight I not only use it at some point(s) each day/night myself, but usually end up bringing it out to help someone else as well.


----------



## Ruminator (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello all...

I'm new to the forum, having recently been drawn into the rechargeable battery pit, although I've been a flashlight user for many years. 

Yes, I always carry at least one light. Depending on which kit I'm carrying (work, fun, hiking, etc), I'll have two or three lights on me. My EDC is a Thrunite Archer 1A V2, clipped into a cargo pocket. My personal kit has a cheap AAA LED light clipped to the zipper pull and either a Pentagonlight L2 or something else inside. My work carry has at least an old converted Maglite 2xAA with a triple LED insert that I use for peeking inside computers and whatnot.

Wonderful stuff...


----------



## Jiri (Oct 18, 2015)

I always carry at least 2 flashlights all day long. Cause "two is one, one is none" ;-) 

The only changes I do is that during spring-summer I carry smaller flashlight (Fenix PD22 UE), but in the autumn-winter I switch for Fenix PD35 (2014 version) because it is easier to conceal it and days are shorter (nights longer...) and it gets dark much sooner in autumn-winter. Fenix PD35 has much better output as well as battery life. Another change I do is when walking a dog around a house... I usually carry Fenix TK16 or TK22. Because I dont have to carry them all day, but just for the walk. My secondary flashlights are Olight S1, Fenix LD02 and NiteCore Tube on keychain.

Tactical flashlight can be an efective defensive tool as well... no matter if it's dark or not. And as previous guys have written...you never know when darkness hits you and you will need more light, even during a sunny noon.


----------



## Kobrag (Oct 18, 2015)

I always carry one on or near me, their usefulness knows no bounds.


----------



## ncgrass (Oct 19, 2015)

Always interesting to find out what everyone is carrying. 

I've taken to carrying my Fenix LD09 on my belt all the time although that will start to be rotated with a Nitecore SRT3 when the CR123 cells arrive this week. I will also carry an Armytek Predator v2.5 or Elzetta Bravo in my pack or belt as my job changes. I want a beefier light than the Fenix as it's getting some hard use lately - I don't want to be left with no options


----------



## akhyar (Oct 19, 2015)

All the time as I have a Nitecore Tube as my keychain light 
I also have Olight S1 inside my rucksack, or the Sinner Ti Tri-EDC inside my sling bag


----------



## wjruth (Oct 19, 2015)

Always carry a flashlight. Even during daylight, it can get dark inside buildings when the power goes out. In my pocket at a minimum is my Maratac AAA Gen 2 light.


----------



## MrJino (Oct 20, 2015)

My qr beta is always on my keychain, so as long as I don't lose my keys, i have 85 lumens to use.

My backpack has a flashlight too, so that's backup.

At night, i just use the qr beta.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 20, 2015)

I carry a few lights on me, more if I know I will definitely need a flashlight for a job for more than just a few minute. I often use my lights as I work around people and places where it is dark like looking down a sewer or under a sink or helping someone work on a car or appliance I carry an LD01SS on my keychain that I rarely use now as I also have an Olight O'Pen penlight for that quick blast of light. I'm looking into getting even another flashlight to look down drain cleanouts on bright days it is very hard to see down the dark hole surrounded by bright sunlight and dried white grass dead from the summer season ending even 200 lumens doesn't often fight the bright surroundings closing your iris down. I used to walk often at night and I needed a decent thrower to look into dumpsters for boxes and in the street when I see something interesting someone dropped there.
When I know I will be outdoors at night I usually have more lights on me. I've also worked under a house for a week even in the daytime there isn't enough light in some places to see what you are doing there a headlamp is a wonderful thing to have especially when you are only under there to fix something and not going to do hours of work to justify dragging a corded light under there.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared (Oct 20, 2015)

I'v been carrying flashlights in my EDC bag for a year or two now, BUT ...THANKS TO THIS SITE ... and ...A COUPLE of FRIENDS...I'm now officially EDCing at least one flashlight everywhere now. I love it. I'm also excited for my next flashlight purchase even though I don't need another one. LOL. 

SO THANK YOU ALL FOR ENCOURAGING ME TO EDC A LIGHT (and even a pocket knife now).


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 20, 2015)

Learningtobeprepared said:


> I'v been carrying flashlights in my EDC bag for a year or two now, BUT ...THANKS TO THIS SITE ... and ...A COUPLE of FRIENDS...I'm now officially EDCing at least one flashlight everywhere now. I love it. I'm also excited for my next flashlight purchase even though I don't need another one. LOL.
> 
> SO THANK YOU ALL FOR ENCOURAGING ME TO EDC A LIGHT (and even a pocket knife now).


I just switched to extremely tight jeans. Even so, managed to find room for 5 lights. 

You know you're serious when you agonize over your loadout for proper draw and weight distribution.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared (Oct 20, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I just switched to extremely tight jeans. Even so, managed to find room for 5 lights.
> 
> You know you're serious when you agonize over your loadout for proper draw and weight distribution.



HA HA HA !!! I needed that. Well, I just added a Thrunite light to my keychain today and I carry an E12 in my front-pocket organizer by RichWorks. You should check out my Instagram for a picture of this custom pocket organizer. It allows me to organize my lights, knives, and more without an EDC pocket bulge [emoji106]


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 20, 2015)

Lol, I bulge!  Zero concealment in these pants, man! 

On the plus side, nobody needs to search me.


----------



## jmwking (Oct 20, 2015)

Always at least one zebra. Usually two and a spare battery...

-jk


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Oct 20, 2015)

Shaifnan said:


> Here in The Netherlands is now sunny and a beautiful day. This morning is get mine stuff together and was about to leave the house. When I picked up my flashlights (fenix ld02 and pd35) it hit me. I know that a lot of people edc flashlight, so do I. But I started about 2 months ago with the edcing flashlight.
> 
> When it was a lot darker than know during the day. Now I wonder if you adapt your edc flashlight to the daylight.
> 
> ...


I was at Amsterdam for a week last year and have my Nitecore D10 with me day and night in my pocket and a Fenix E35UE in my backpack. But doesnt need either of them coz Amsterdam's brightly lit! Even at that red light district it's pretty bright..but it's not like i would have a need for a flashlight at such a place.. But yup, totally agree with better have it and not need it then the other way round..

And back in my current country, i still EDC either a Nitecore EZ123 or Olight S10R...day or night.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 21, 2015)

Great thread still going huh.
I still EDC several lights, though I've noticed lately something maybe others can relate to. 
Being a member of this site usually means, you have lights everywhere besides what you EDC, right?☺

Well, now and then I'll need a light for something and reach for one sitting nearby to avoid using batteries of my lights being carried on me.
Originally I had to fight urge of topping off batteries everyday from NiMH light practices an not do that so much with my Lion lights, or at least let them get down to four volts lol.
Though to stretch power out I reach for spare lights where available whether I need to or not lol.
I guess it's like using a spare edc knife on everything an saving edge of favorite knife for that special use, in total with multi tool blades I carry three knives like my edc lights.

Maybe I should not mention this, I don't want to trigger an issue for others to develop, though it'd be rare if I was only one doing this I'd think here at CPF. 
Too late for that sorry, if you're reading this as a CPF regular, you've already got issues too so what's one more right?☺


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 23, 2015)

I hear what you're saying, WR. I had to fight the urge to pack a fixed belt blade, flashlight holster, and multitool belt holster at a party I was invited to. 

People look at me funny with my Batman belt, day or night.


----------



## Teobaldo (Oct 26, 2015)

Of course. In my keychain I have a Tank007 E09 (which will replace soon with a Fenix E05 SS); it's my flashlight I always have that go, it does not depart from me. If I travel farther or go to work, I add a Sunwayman V11R with extender to AA batteries. If even further, add some 1x18650 Flashlight (DQG Tiny, NiteEye TF25, Fenix TA21). On more than one occasion I have had to go into a poorly lit place during the day and the flashlights have always bailed me. Also you never know how long it will take me to get home.

I remember, years ago, had to check a kind of cellar / basement into an office in an eleventh floor (it was small, little more than a meter in height between the 10th and 11th floor). Of course it had no lighting and I was the only one with a flashlight, which brought us out of trouble to clean and use it as a warehouse documentation.


----------



## NCF8710 (Oct 27, 2015)

I always carry a flashlight (along with a few other things). My current EDC light is a Nitecore EC11. My backup EDC light is a Jetbeam RRT01 with an IMR 18350 cell. My keychain light is an iTP A3 EOS Upgraded.


----------

